# Looking for fishing buddies



## motorman007 (Jan 6, 2011)

Lookinf for fishing buddies, I'am not too good on backing the boat and trailer down aramp,and backing the boat into the stall woild like to fish the jetties and bay.:rybka:


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Where you located?


----------



## mos65 (Jul 11, 2011)

when do you go? I'm not much of a fisherman, but I can put a trailer anywhere you want it. I'm supposed to be of on Fridays and willing to chip in on gas and bait. _I'm pretty new to fishing, saltwater anyhow, but I'm learning._ 
Tim


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

If you let people know where you are and where you intend to fish, it might allow for more responses.
Good luck!


----------

